# "Le hizo sentirse..."



## olcountrylawyer

Olá. Estou a traduzir um artigo sobre a nova novela de Saramago para a minha professora de Português e tenho dúvidas sobre como traduzir "le hizo sentirse". Acho que a minha traduçao--que produzo abaixo--não é correta. 



_'El viaje del elefante', que en España va por la segunda edición, es la última obra del escritor de 86 años, escrita después de una grave neumonía a finales de 2007 y comienzos de año que vivió como una "dura experiencia" y le hizo sentirse "una especie de muerto en vida"._


_‘O viagem do elefante', que em Espanha va pela segunda ediçao, é a última obra do escritor de 86 anos, escrita depois duma grave pneumonía a finales do 2007 e comenzos do ano que viveu como uma ‘dura experiencia’ e fizo-lhe sentir-se ‘um tipo de morto en vida’. 
_


Estarei muito obrigado por qualquer conselho que me derem. 


OCL


----------



## Naticruz

*‘A viagem do elefante', que em Espanha vai pela segunda edição, é a última obra do escritor de 86 anos, escrita depois duma grave pneumonia em finais de 2007 e começos do ano que viveu como uma ‘dura experiência’ e fê-lo sentir-se ‘uma espécie de morto em vida’. *

*Cumprimentos*


----------



## dexterciyo

Naticruz said:


> * e fê-lo sentir-se ‘uma espécie de morto em vida’. *
> 
> *Cumprimentos*



É certo também?

_e *o fez sentir-se* uma espécie de morto em vida_


----------



## Vanda

dexterciyo said:


> É certo também?
> 
> _e *o fez sentir-se* uma espécie de morto em vida_



Sim, é, num ambiente menos formal.


----------



## dexterciyo

Vanda said:


> Sim, é, num ambiente menos formal.



Em que sentido? Pode ser mais explícito? E gostaria que me explicasse a estrutura "fê-lo", já que não entendo muito bem.

Obrigado.


----------



## Naticruz

dexterciyo said:


> Em que sentido? Pode ser mais explícito? E gostaria que me explicasse a estrutura "fê-lo", já que não entendo muito bem.
> 
> Obrigado.


*1* -No português europeu, a colocação do pronome, na conjugação com pronomes pessoais átonos, é norma geral, *depois* do verbo. (ênclise).

*2* -O pronome virá *antes* do verbo (próclise) nas frases negativas (ninguém o aceita), nas frases interrogativas (Quem o fará?), y nas optativas (Deus o proteja!).

*3* – Os pronomes enclíticos são ligados ao verbo com um traço de união. (–) mas

*Atenção* – Segundo as normas vigentes admitidas como padrão no Brasil a próclise (antes do verbo) constitui a colocação habitual dos pronomes pessoais átonos, no entanto a ênclise (depois do verbo) é muito frequente na língua escrita.

*4* – Mas quando o verbo termina em *r*, -*s* ou –*z, *tira-se esta consoante e acrescentam-se os pronomes átonos modificados *lo, la, los las, **ligados ao verbo por un hífen.*

Posto o que antecede a forma verbal *fê-lo* corresponde ao pretérito perfeito, (indefinido em castellano) como segue:

*Espanhol*
Lo hice
Lo hiciste
*Lo hizo*
Lo hicimos
Lo hicisteis 
Lo hicieron

*Português*
Fi-lo
Fizeste-lo
*Fê-lo*
Fizemo-lo
Fizestes-lo
Fizeram-no

Logo, o que Wanda diz está correcto para o Brasil; para o Portugal europeu será fê-lo.

Espero ter ajudado. Feliz Natal

PD:- Acho melhor acrescentar também o pretérito perfeito simples para melhor compreensão:
Eu fiz   Tu fizeste  *Ele fez*  Nós fizemos    Vós fizestes   Eles fizeram


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En el caso del portugués de Brasil, yo lo haría como sigue:

'El viaje del elefante', que en España va por la segunda edición, es la última obra del escritor de 86 años, escrita después de una grave neumonía a finales de 2007 y comienzos de año que vivió como una "dura experiencia" y le hizo sentirse "una especie de muerto en vida".

‘A viagem do elefante', que em Espanha já está na segunda edição, é a última obra do escritor de 86 anos, finalizada depois de uma grave pneumonia no fim de 2007 e início do ano, quando experimentou uma ‘dura experiência’ que o fez sentir-se ‘uma espécie de morto em vida’. 

Cambié um poquito, pero creo que he preservado el sentido original.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Naticruz said:


> *1* -No português europeu, a colocação do pronome, na conjugação com pronomes pessoais átonos, é norma geral, *depois* do verbo. (ênclise).
> 
> *2* -O pronome virá *antes* do verbo (próclise) nas frases negativas (ninguém o aceita), nas frases interrogativas (Quem o fará?), y nas optativas (Deus o proteja!).
> 
> *3* – Os pronomes enclíticos são ligados ao verbo com um traço de união. (–) mas
> 
> *Atenção* – Segundo as normas vigentes admitidas como padrão no Brasil a próclise (antes do verbo) constitui a colocação habitual dos pronomes pessoais átonos, no entanto a ênclise (depois do verbo) é muito frequente na língua escrita.
> 
> *4* – Mas quando o verbo termina em *r*, -*s* ou –*z, *tira-se esta consoante e acrescentam-se os pronomes átonos modificados *lo, la, los las, **ligados ao verbo por un hífen.*
> 
> Posto o que antecede a forma verbal *fê-lo* corresponde ao pretérito perfeito, (indefinido em castellano) como segue:
> 
> *Espanhol*
> Lo hice
> Lo hiciste
> *Lo hizo*
> Lo hicimos
> Lo hicisteis
> Lo hicieron
> 
> *Português*
> Fi-lo
> Fizeste-lo
> *Fê-lo*
> Fizemo-lo
> Fizestes-lo
> Fizeram-no
> 
> Logo, o que Wanda diz está correcto para o Brasil; para o Portugal europeu será fê-lo.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado. Feliz Natal
> 
> PD:- Acho melhor acrescentar também o pretérito perfeito simples para melhor compreensão:
> Eu fiz   Tu fizeste  *Ele fez*  Nós fizemos    Vós fizestes   Eles fizeram



Muita boa explicação. 

Obrigado. Feliz Natal.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Naticruz said:


> *1* -No português europeu, a colocação do pronome, na conjugação com pronomes pessoais átonos, é norma geral, *depois* do verbo. (ênclise).
> 
> *2* -O pronome virá *antes* do verbo (próclise) nas frases negativas (ninguém o aceita), nas frases interrogativas (Quem o fará?), y nas optativas (Deus o proteja!).
> 
> *3* – Os pronomes enclíticos são ligados ao verbo com um traço de união. (–) mas
> 
> *Atenção* – Segundo as normas vigentes admitidas como padrão no Brasil a próclise (antes do verbo) constitui a colocação habitual dos pronomes pessoais átonos, no entanto a ênclise (depois do verbo) é muito frequente na língua escrita.
> 
> *4* – Mas quando o verbo termina em *r*, -*s* ou –*z, *tira-se esta consoante e acrescentam-se os pronomes átonos modificados *lo, la, los las, **ligados ao verbo por un hífen.*
> 
> Posto o que antecede a forma verbal *fê-lo* corresponde ao pretérito perfeito, (indefinido em castellano) como segue:
> 
> *Espanhol*
> Lo hice
> Lo hiciste
> *Lo hizo*
> Lo hicimos
> Lo hicisteis
> Lo hicieron
> 
> *Português*
> Fi-lo
> Fizeste-lo
> *Fê-lo*
> Fizemo-lo
> Fizestes-lo
> Fizeram-no
> 
> Logo, o que Wanda diz está correcto para o Brasil; para o Portugal europeu será fê-lo.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado. Feliz Natal
> 
> PD:- Acho melhor acrescentar também o pretérito perfeito simples para melhor compreensão:
> Eu fiz   Tu fizeste  *Ele fez*  Nós fizemos    Vós fizestes   Eles fizeram



Olá. 

Segui com a tradução, tratando de aplicar as normas que Naticruz expos sobre a colocação dos pronomes. Me podem dizer, por favor, se são corretas estas frases, tiradas da minha tradução?

1. Dei-me conta que parece-se muito com a vida humana porque nós também não sabemos muito bem aonde nos levam.

2.  Segundo Saramago, que dedica-o á sua esposa e tradutora, Pilar del Río...

3. Assegurou que não há “nem uma só palavra” na que se possa  descobrir a influência da sua doença recente. 

4. "Eu sigo vivo; portanto, usa-me, põe-me na tua história”, explicou. 

Muito obrigado,

OCL


----------



## Carfer

olcountrylawyer said:


> Olá.
> 
> Segui com a tradução, tratando de aplicar as normas que Naticruz expos sobre a colocação dos pronomes. Me podem*Podem-me* dizer, por favor, se são corretas estas frases, tiradas da minha tradução?
> 
> 1. Dei-me conta que parece-se*se parece* muito com a vida humana porque nós também não sabemos muito bem aonde nos levam.
> 
> 2. Segundo Saramago, que dedica-o*o dedica* á sua esposa e tradutora, Pilar del Río...
> 
> 3. Assegurou que não há “nem uma só palavra” na que*qual* se possa descobrir a influência da sua doença recente.
> 
> 4. "Eu sigo*continuo* vivo; portanto, usa-me, põe-me na tua história”, explicou.
> 
> Muito obrigado,
> 
> OCL


----------



## Naticruz

olcountrylawyer said:


> Olá.
> 
> Segui com a tradução, tratando de aplicar as normas que Naticruz expos sobre a colocação dos pronomes. Me podem dizer, por favor, se são corretas estas frases, tiradas da minha tradução?
> 
> 1. Dei-me conta que parece-se muito com a vida humana porque nós também não sabemos muito bem aonde nos levam.
> 
> 2. Segundo Saramago, que dedica-o á sua esposa e tradutora, Pilar del Río...
> 
> 3. Assegurou que não há “nem uma só palavra” na que se possa descobrir a influência da sua doença recente.
> 
> 4. "Eu sigo vivo; portanto, usa-me, põe-me na tua história”, explicou.
> 
> Muito obrigado,
> 
> OCL


 
Para não complicar muito a explicação, omiti mais uma das situações em que se verifica a próclise, mas vejo agora que procedi mal. A próclise também se verifica nas orações subordinadas. Exemplo: «Gritava para que o ouvissem». Devo porém advertir que o assunto não se escoa aqui, porque há outras situações que merecem atenção, mas sendo tão variadas difícil se torna inclui-las aqui.

Posto isto analisemos então o seu texto:

«Olá.·
Segui com a tradução, tratando de aplicar as normas que a Naticruz expôs sobre a colocação dos pronomes. Me podem dizer, por favor, se são corretas (1) estas frases, tiradas da minha tradução? 1. Dei-me conta que se parece muito com a vida humana porque nós também não sabemos muito bem aonde nos levam..2. Segundo Saramago, que o dedica à sua esposa e tradutora, Pilar del Río... 3. Assegurou que não há “nem uma só palavra” na qual se possa descobrir a influência da sua doença recente.· 4. "Eu sigo vivo; portanto, usa-me, põe-me na tua história”, explicou. Muito obrigado,»

(1)  – Corretas para o Brasil – Correctas para Portugal (por enquanto)

Como vê tudo estaria bem se eu tivesse acrescentado a regra citada acima. Cumprimentos.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Muito obrigado. Acho que já começo a compreender.


----------



## Naticruz

olcountrylawyer said:


> Muito obrigado. Acho que já começo a compreender.


Creio que devo dizer-lhe que o Amigo Carfer está com toda a razão ao corrigir *Me podem *para *Podem-me. *Lamento não o ter feito.

Renovo os meus votos de Boas Festas


----------

